# Rockwell Band Saw



## Shelia (Apr 25, 2009)

I have acquired a Rockwell Model 14 band saw through an estate and want to sell it. What price could I expect to get for it?


----------



## Shelia (Apr 25, 2009)

ok, just wondering if $50 was enough? Too Much?


----------



## ScottyB (Mar 1, 2009)

You'll never be able to sell that. Why don't you let me know where you're at and I'll get it out of your way for you. :laughing:

Honestly I have no idea on price but I don't see used bandsaws going for much over $150 around here.


----------



## ACP (Jan 24, 2009)

Check out the prices of used or reconditioned 14"ers in your area and adjust it based on what work it needs. Those are fairly easy to recondition, but some problems could cost more than others. I would definitely clean it up a bit before your try to sell it. Get the rust off and give it a good scrub down. I would bet your could get $150-200 depending on condition.


----------



## beerdog (Mar 13, 2009)

What year and model is it? It looks old. There are people out there who are specifically into restoring old tools. Try this web site. www.owwm.org


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

I bought one like it 2 days ago for 100 dollars. mine needed a few screws and new thrust bearings and a new belt but was in great shape otherwise. where are you located? mine was made in 1979 and still has the original Rockwell motor, from the looks all the rest of the parts are original that weren't missing.


----------



## hautions11 (Nov 19, 2012)

*Rockwell*

I just looked at one here in Indiana. The guy was asking $275 and I offered $150 and the owner agreed. That $100 to $150 range seems pretty common. I am still looking for one, where are you?


----------



## d_slat (Apr 10, 2012)

holy old thread batman! did you guys see that this was almost 4 years ago?


----------



## DannyT (Apr 26, 2011)

i guess its sold by now


----------

